# Midwest Breeder Recommendations



## Eaoinc (May 20, 2018)

I am not a new GSD owner, but I am a novice at picking out a breeder for a puppy. I foster for GSDRI and have a 2 yo female GSD. She has her CGCA and we have just started Obedience and Rally competition. She is the love if my life and is a wonderful dog, but she only works because I expect it. She has made me realize how important good genetics are. I would love to have a dog, that I can start training as a puppy, and will enjoy working with me for AKC trials, dog sports (dock diving, barn hunt, etc.) and to train in bitework...maybe the IPO world. I want to research, visit breeders and do this correctly so I am a year or more out from picking up a puppy. I desire a black & red, plush male that has a clear head, decent drive and has a good off-switch for family life. Looking in the price range of $1500-2000. I have been told to look at both West German Working Line and Showline. Any recommendations for quality breeders in (or around) Iowa are appreciated, as well as, feedback regarding working line or showline are appreciated.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Black German Shepherds is in Kansas area.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Eaoinc said:


> I am not a new GSD owner, but I am a novice at picking out a breeder for a puppy. I foster for GSDRI and have a 2 yo female GSD. She has her CGCA and we have just started Obedience and Rally competition. She is the love if my life and is a wonderful dog, but she only works because I expect it. She has made me realize how important good genetics are. I would love to have a dog, that I can start training as a puppy, and will enjoy working with me for AKC trials, dog sports (dock diving, barn hunt, etc.) and to train in bitework...maybe the IPO world. I want to research, visit breeders and do this correctly so I am a year or more out from picking up a puppy. I desire a black & red, plush male that has a clear head, decent drive and has a good off-switch for family life. Looking in the price range of $1500-2000. I have been told to look at both West German Working Line and Showline. Any recommendations for quality breeders in (or around) Iowa are appreciated, as well as, feedback regarding working line or showline are appreciated.


I would suggest getting out to some IPO clubs and watching dogs work. There should be trials in your area and those would also be good to attend. Talk to people who have dogs that strike your fancy, and ask where their dogs are from. Ask about health. Ask how they are in public. Ask what their experience with the breeder has been like. Ask any question you can think of. Looking for recommendations on the internet can be a good place to start, but really, you need to do the leg work and see dogs out in the real world. Everyone on this board probably has a distinct set of preferences, and their preferences may not line up with yours.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

What is your definition of the Midwest??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

do you own this kennel? none of hte males are titled- lots of holes in the pedigrees, and from a CURSORY glance, a mix of American stuff with working....breeding for color compromises quality and is a downhill slope

Lee


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Working dogs, maybe more dog than you want. Weberhaus kennels. south of KC area. She is very honest about the expected temperament of her pups. But she does breed for stronger working dogs. I would look for breeders that do health testing, including DM. And that work their dogs, is that is the direction you are heading. I know of a ready to go sable pup in the St. Louis area that is bred somewhat like my Gunny. His breeder's pick pup I assume for a stud fee. It is a grand pup to my Gunny's sire. If it is like Gunny, he is a pup with nice drives, and higher thresholds. Private message me if you want.. I can tell you some of the red flag kennels. Cathy Clark around Topeka is expecting a litter later on this summer. And John and JoAnn Letcher near Topeka at Von Hartwin will have more medium drive pups.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Black and red is going to be German showlines, working lines will be solid black, sable, black and tan, or bi-color. You can get long stock coats in both lines - I assume that's what you mean by "plush", which is a descriptive term, not a coat type. Some people use the term to refer to a thick, full show coat, which will not have the fluffy fur on the feet and ears like a long stock coat does. Both stock coats and long stock coats can vary in length and thickness.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

If you’re at all open to American show lines, check out the Minneapolis-St. Paul club. I got my ASL/WGSL cross from a club member. 

Working line breeders - there are probably a couple who seem to have good reputations and then a couple I’d really discourage talking to. I can’t say anything more specific than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cathy Clark has nice dogs, I'd look into her breeding. Maybe visit or go to a club and see some of her dogs. If you want to get into IPO, you need to select carefully and get a dog bred for it. Any dog can do barn hunt or rally. IPO is far more specialized, and a lot more fun with a dog that is naturally cut out for the sport genetically. And even then, a pup can be a gamble.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ottawa, KS weberhausgsd.com Just South of Kansas City


That's pretty "Midwest"


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm in Canada but have a almost 7 month old pup from Weberhaus. Everything I wanted and more in a working dog and couldn't have a better temperament if I tried. Definitely a nice puppy and I am happy to talk about my experience with this kennel in more detail.

I definitely recommend Malinda.


----------

